

Never had an angry user? It’s likely they don’t care – An interview with Wufoo  - pocha
http://blog.supportbee.com/2011/02/08/never-had-an-angry-user-its-likely-they-dont-care-an-interview-with-chris-from-wufoo/

======
martinkallstrom
It was when we started to get calls from angry bloggers about Twingly not
working I first realized we were on to something. It feels really good to have
someone you never met care enough to be angry with you.

